#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Сутра Устройства Древа

## Tenzin Dukkar

Уважаемые форумчане!!
не поумайте, что меня забанили в гугле, нигде не могу найти "сутру устройства древа" (ну такой перевод этого названия в Ламриме Цонкапы, может есть какие то и другие)
Дайте ссылку у кого есть плз

Заранее спасибо

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Уважаемые форумчане!!
> не поумайте, что меня забанили в гугле, нигде не могу найти "сутру устройства древа" (ну такой перевод этого названия в Ламриме Цонкапы, может есть какие то и другие)
> Дайте ссылку у кого есть плз
> Заранее спасибо


Судя по-всему - Гандавьюха-сутра. На русском не встречал. Да и на аглицком вроде как не полностью переведена.

----------


## До

> Гандавьюха-сутра. ... Да и на аглицком вроде как не полностью переведена.


У Т.Клири 39я глава Аватамсаки - "Entry into Realm of Reality" - Гандавьюха.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> У Т.Клири 39я глава Аватамсаки - "Entry into Realm of Reality" - Гандавьюха.


Перевод основанный на китайском источнике. В Кангьюре 39 глава называется по-другому (не гандхавьюха).  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Перевод основанный на китайском источнике. В Кангьюре 39 глава называется по-другому (не гандхавьюха).


А сколько там всего глав? 39я последняя у Т. Клири. Страницы 1135-1521, т.е. это треть книги (Аватамсаки).




> Also called 大方廣華嚴經續入法界品, 續入法界品, and 華嚴經入法界品. Equivalent to the Chapter on Entering the Realm of Reality found in the latter half of the fifty-seventh fascicle of the sixty-fascicle translation of the Huayan jing 華嚴經 (T 278) from the passage on Queen Māyā 摩耶夫人 up to just before the section on Maitreya 彌勒菩薩. Since this section was missing in the earlier translation, it was redone from the Sanskrit to fill in the gap. [cmuller ; source(s): dzkdjt]





> 


Что смешного?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А сколько там всего глав? 39я последняя у Клири. Страницы 1135-1521, т.е. это треть книги (Аватамсаки).


Хе. Треть... Аватамсака занимает четыре тома на тибетском языке. И 39-я глава не треть всего текста Аватамсаки. Это только часть 3-го тома.  :Smilie: 
А в Аватамсаке - 46 глав.

----------


## До

> Хе. Треть... Аватамсака занимает четыре тома на тибетском языке. И 39-я глава не треть всего текста Аватамсаки. Это только часть 3-го тома.


Ну что поделать, а у Т. Клири так как я сказал.




> 


Что смешного?

----------

Дондог (08.07.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну что поделать, а у Т. Клири так как я сказал.


Вы сами спросили:



> А сколько там всего глав?


Я всего-лишь ответил.

----------

Дондог (08.07.2011)

----------


## До

> Вы сами спросили: Я всего-лишь ответил.


Спасибо.

Просто непонятно как интерпретировать смех в лицо.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Просто непонятно как интерпретировать смех в лицо.


Это улыбка, это не смех. Вот смех:  :Big Grin:

----------

Lion Miller (08.07.2011), Дондог (08.07.2011), Карма Палджор (08.07.2011), Оскольд (08.07.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Просто непонятно как интерпретировать смех в лицо.


Вам ответили за меня  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Хе. Треть... Аватамсака занимает четыре тома на тибетском языке.


Ого, целых четыре тома! Этож сколько печатных знаков?! Может оказаться, что "_четыре тома на тибетском языке_" вполне влазят в одну европейскую книжку.  :Smilie: 




> И 39-я глава не треть всего текста Аватамсаки. Это только часть 3-го тома.  А в Аватамсаке - 46 глав.


Ну ктож сравнивает 39ю главу одного _сборника_ с другим сборником в котором даже число глав разное? Объясните методологию? Чудно, ей богу.  :Smilie:  В вашей 39й главе может оказаться совсем не Гандавьюха, а другая маленькая сутра. Сравнивайте, тогда уж, с объемом Гандавьюхи в тибетском тексте, обратите внимание на оглавление.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

Давайте для начала общаться без сарказма. Вы видели только один текст и не знаете о других вариантах. Это не повод, чтобы пытаться с едкостью проходиться по высказываниям других.




> Ого, целых четыре тома! Этож сколько печатных знаков?! Может оказаться, что "_четыре тома на тибетском языке_" вполне влазят в одну европейскую книжку.


Четыре тома на тибетском языке не войдут в одну книжку на европейском. Говорите только о том, в чем разбираетесь. При переводе в среднем одна страничка печа может занимать объем около половины странички а4. Там прядка 3000 страничек печа. Считайте сами.




> Ну ктож сравнивает 39ю главу одного _сборника_ с другим сборником в котором даже число глав разное? Объясните методологию? Чудно, ей богу.  В вашей 39й главе может оказаться совсем не Гандавьюха, а другая маленькая сутра. Сравнивайте, тогда уж, с объемом Гандавьюхи в тибетском тексте, обратите внимание на оглавление.


Давайте без лишних поучений. В них от вас не нуждаюсь.

----------

Оскольд (14.07.2011)

----------


## До

> Давайте для начала общаться без сарказма. Вы видели только один текст и не знаете о других вариантах. Это не повод, чтобы пытаться с едкостью проходиться по высказываниям других.


А что я не так сказал? Покажите сначала на ошибку пред тем как меня за неё отчитывать.




> Четыре тома на тибетском языке не войдут в одну книжку на европейском. Говорите только о том, в чем разбираетесь.


В европейских книжках я разбираюсь.




> При переводе в среднем одна страничка печа может занимать объем около половины странички а4. Там прядка 3000 страничек печа. Считайте сами.


От размера шрифта и формата книги не зависит?  :Smilie: 

На листах А4 (как в принтере) обычно используется шрифт большего размера, раза в два, чем в книгах. Следовательно в книге получится 1500 страниц. А у Клири 1634 страницы в Аватамсаке.




> Давайте без лишних поучений. В них от вас не нуждаюсь.


Докажите.  :Smilie:  Вы же сравниваете размеры совершенно разных глав даже не глянув в оглавление.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А что я не так сказал? Покажите сначала на ошибку пред тем как меня за неё отчитывать.


Саркастического тома в ваших высказываниях недостаточно? Сарказм и ошибка немного разные вещи по определению.




> В европейских книжках я разбираюсь.


В европейских, наверное. Не проверял ваши знания. В тибетских - похоже что не разбираетесь, но при этом позволяете себе циничные высказывания.




> От размера шрифта и формата книги не зависит?


Без комментариев.




> На листах А4 (как в принтере) обычно используется шрифт большего размера, раза в два, чем в книгах. Следовательно в книге получится 1500 страниц. А у Клири 1634 страницы в Аватамсаке.


Без комментариев. Хотя математика у вас уже пострадала. Интересно как менее 400 страниц внезапно стало третью книги. Это почти четверть.




> Докажите.  Вы же сравниваете размеры совершенно разных глав даже не глянув в оглавление.


Доказывать что? Что не нуждаюсь в ваших поучениях? См. выше. Почти практически четверть принять за треть книги - это сурово.  :Smilie: 
Вдобавок А насчет оглавления... хватает того, что оглавление Аватамсаки с указанием старниц и глав (сутр) мне в общем-то известно. Или вы про оглавление книги , в которой рассматривалась фактически только гхандавьюха-сутра? Ну так приводите.

Если бы я нуждался в ваших поучениях (когда вы не понимаете языка собеседника), то обратился бы к вам с соответствующим вопросом. Этого не происходит.

----------


## До

> Саркастического тома в ваших высказываниях недостаточно? Сарказм и ошибка немного разные вещи по определению.


Докажите, что у меня сарказм?




> В европейских, наверное. Не проверял ваши знания. В тибетских - похоже что не разбираетесь, но при этом позволяете себе циничные высказывания.


"Циничные высказывания"? О книжках? Что-то странное вы говорите. Ничего уничижительного о тибетских книжках я не говорил и не думал.




> Без комментариев.


 :Smilie:  Я ошибся?  :Big Grin: 




> Без комментариев. Хотя математика у вас уже пострадала. Интересно как менее 400 страниц внезапно стало третью книги. Это почти четверть.


С помощью чудесной математической операции - _округление_.




> Доказывать что?


Что не нуждаетесь.




> Что не нуждаюсь в ваших поучениях? См. выше. Почти практически четверть принять за треть книги - это сурово.


Ну не знаете - спрашивайте! Могу обьяснить.

Текст собственно Аватамскаи в книге 1463 страницы, делим их на 386 страницы Гандавьюхи получаем 3.7. Что в пересчёте на страницы получается, что объем Гандавьюхи на _ц е л ы х_ 32 страницы ближе к четверти (365) чем к трети (487). Вот это _с у р о в е й ш а я_ ошибка с моей стороны!  :Smilie: 




> Вдобавок А насчет оглавления... хватает того, что оглавление Аватамсаки с указанием старниц и глав (сутр) мне в общем-то известно. Или вы про оглавление книги , в которой рассматривалась фактически только гхандавьюха-сутра? Ну так приводите.


С помощью оглавления выясняете номер главы где у вас Гандавьюха и потом сообщаете *её* объём.
Обратите внимание - не объём некой 39й главы, где непонятно что, а Гандавьюхи.




> Если бы я нуждался в ваших поучениях (когда вы не понимаете языка собеседника), то обратился бы к вам с соответствующим вопросом. Этого не происходит.


Вы же стравниваете (пытаясь сравнить объем конкретной сутры) объём 39й главы одного сборника сутр с 39й главой другого сборника в _котором даже число глав отличается_. Я вам на это не правильно указал?  :Smilie:  Это конечно не _суровая_ ошибка, отнюдь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> С помощью оглавления выясняете номер главы где у вас Гандавьюха и потом сообщаете *её* объём.
> Обратите внимание - не объём некой 39й главы, где непонятно что, а Гандавьюхи.


В чём проблема... приведите здесь оглавление этой книги.
Ну а чтобы споров было меньше, так вот маленькое уточнение относительно Аватамсаки в Кангьюре.

... представляет большое собрание разного рода матрик. Первично этот текст выверяли Нагарджуна, мудрец Бодхи-бхадра и Ананда. Потом данный текст был *записан на китайском языке*. *Китайский перевод выверяли Сурендра-бодхи и Вайрочана-ракшита*. Текст был переведен с китайского языка. Также говорится, что текст передавался от Нагарджуны через Арьядеву, Манджушри-кирти и далее. В Бодхгае этот текст был прослушан переводчиком Барии.

----------


## До

> В чём проблема... приведите здесь оглавление этой книги.


Речь идёт о тибетской Аватамскаке, которая *у вас*, про которую *вы говорили*, что она четыре тома и в которой *вы сравнивали* объём 39й главы с объёмом третьего тома.

Откуда мне знать, что у вас за книга про которую вы говорите и сравниваете и почему *я* должен приводить из неё оглавление если она *у вас*?  :Smilie:  В чём тут хитрость?

Из книги Клири, которая у меня и про которую я говорил, я все необходимые данные привёл - общий объём Аватамсаки 1463 стр, объем последней главы = 39й главы = Гандавьюхи 386 страниц, формат книги А5, шрифт мелкий.




> Потом данный текст был записан на китайском языке. Китайский перевод выверяли Сурендра-бодхи и Вайрочана-ракшита. *Текст был переведен с китайского языка*.


Смешно.  :Smilie: 

Так а какой перевод на китайский использовался? Их же было три.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Откуда мне знать, что у вас за книга про которую вы говорите и сравниваете и почему *я* должен приводить из неё оглавление если она *у вас*?  В чём тут хитрость?


Хитрость нет никакой. Не надо гоняться за призраками. У меня текст из Кангьюра. Этот текст (четыре тома) был переведен с китайского с соответствующего текста или текстов Аватамсаки. Или это не видно по записи? Так прочтите еще раз, что перед этим вам написал. А вот что текст не совпадает и пр. - писали уже и вы тоже, но где аргументы? Оглавления не приводите ведь.




> Из книги Клири, которая у меня и про которую я говорил, я все необходимые данные привёл - общий объём Аватамсаки 1463 стр, объем последней главы = 39й главы = Гандавьюхи 386 страниц, формат книги А5, шрифт мелкий.


А потом вы заявили про несхожесть оглавления, но оглавления не приводите. Это смешно.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> почему я должен приводить из неё оглавление если она у вас?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Хитрость нет никакой. Не надо гоняться за призраками.


Почему я должен приводить оглавление книги, которая у *вас* и про которую говорите *вы*?  :Smilie:  Это новый метод дискуссии?




> У меня текст из Кангьюра. Этот текст (четыре тома) был переведен с китайского с соответствующего текста или текстов Аватамсаки. Или это не видно по записи?


Это было частично видно в разных сообщениях.

Вот сейчас вы добавили, что он из "соответствующего" текста, но не сказали из какого. Хотя я в предыдущем сообщении (читали?  :Smilie:  ) специально спрашивал с какого текста перевод.




> Так прочтите еще раз, что перед этим вам написал.


Перед этим вы попросили оглавение *вашей* книги.  :Smilie: 




> А вот что текст не совпадает и пр. - писали уже и вы тоже, но где аргументы? Оглавления не приводите ведь.


Где я сказал, что текст Гандавьюхи не совпадает? Не надо фантазировать - некрасиво, да и не особо культурно.




> А потом вы заявили про несхожесть оглавления, но оглавления не приводите. Это смешно.


Думаете совпадут оглавления из 39 и 46 глав? С математикой проблем точно нет?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Почему я должен приводить оглавление книги, которая у *вас* и про которую говорите *вы*?  Это новый метод дискуссии?


Интересно где это я говорил, что эта книга есть у меня? У меня только Кангьюр.




> Перед этим вы попросили оглавение *вашей* книги.


Я попросил оглавление книги которая есть у вас. Содержание Кангьюра мне известно. Не передергивайте




> Где я сказал, что текст Гандавьюхи не совпадает? Не надо фантазировать - некрасиво, да и не особо культурно.


Опять передергивание. Вы в частности говорили, что Аватамсака не совпадает.
Ваше высказывание про сборник:



> Ну ктож сравнивает 39ю главу одного сборника с другим сборником в котором даже число глав разное?





> Думаете совпадут оглавления из 39 и 46 глав? С математикой проблем точно нет?


Можем проверить - совпадут ли названия первых 39 глав. Мне просто интересно.

----------

Дондог (15.07.2011)

----------


## До

> Интересно где это я говорил, что эта книга есть у меня? У меня только Кангьюр. Я попросил оглавление книги которая есть у вас. Содержание Кангьюра мне известно. Не передергивайте


Я восстановил ход дискуссии.

До: У Т.Клири 39я глава Аватамсаки - "Entry into Realm of Reality" - Гандавьюха. 
filoleg: В Кангьюре 39 глава называется по-другому (не гандхавьюха).
filoleg: И 39-я глава не треть всего текста Аватамсаки. Это только часть 3-го тома.
До: Вы же сравниваете размеры совершенно разных глав даже не глянув в оглавление. 
filoleg: насчет оглавления... хватает того, что оглавление Аватамсаки с указанием старниц и глав (сутр) мне в общем-то известно. Или вы про оглавление книги , в которой рассматривалась фактически только гхандавьюха-сутра? Ну так приводите.
До: С помощью оглавления выясняете номер главы где у вас Гандавьюха и потом сообщаете её объём. Обратите внимание - не объём некой 39й главы, где непонятно что, а Гандавьюхи.
filoleg: В чём проблема... приведите здесь оглавление этой книги.

Очевидно вы смотрели в оглавление, раз знаете, что 39я глава называется "не гандавьюха". Но на тот момент не было уверенности, что это не Гандавьюха - на китайском 39я глава тоже не называется "Гандавьюха", да и могли поменять называние.

Затем, вы, не понятно зачем, сравниваете объем 39й главы и у вас она оказывается маленькой. Я вам указываю, что такое сравнение _бессмысленно_.

Вы мне пишеnе "в которой рассматривалась фактически только гхандавьюха-сутра" (и намекаете что не прочь сравнить правильно). - о какой книге речь? Я ни про что такое не говорил. Да и какой смысл был бы приводить оглавленеи Гандавьюхи? Если сравнивать предполагается Аватамски. И перед этим речь шла об оглавлениях Аватамски.

Я вам пишу что надо определить объём Гандавьюхи в _вашей_ книге (найти в огл Гандавьюху). Вы мне пишете - так мол приводите оглавление _этой_ книги. То есть _вашей_.  :Smilie:  Получается я должен приводить оглавление вашей книги.

Так как это какое-то недопонимание, то можно эту линию разговора прекратить.




> Опять передергивание. Вы в частности говорили, что Аватамсака не совпадает.


Не совпадает оглавление. Думаете совпадёт 39 и 46?  :Smilie: 

Оглавленеи Аватамсаки Т.Клири я приведу следующим постом.

----------


## До

The Flower Ornament Scripture: A Translation of the Avatamsaka Sutra by Thomas Cleary

----------

Дондог (15.07.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Очевидно вы смотрели в оглавление, раз знаете, что 39я глава называется "не гандавьюха". Но на тот момент не было уверенности, что это не Гандавьюха - на китайском 39я глава тоже не называется "Гандавьюха", да и могли поменять называние.


Очевидно, что просматривая списки переводов Аватамсаки, я пропустил перевод Клири, так как англоязычными переводами почти не пользуюсь. 39-я глава в Кангьюре действительно называется не Гандавьюха (впрочем в китайском переводе как вы указываете - тоже).




> Затем, вы, не понятно зачем, сравниваете объем 39й главы и у вас она оказывается маленькой. Я вам указываю, что такое сравнение _бессмысленно_.


Маленькой? Она занимает большую часть третьего тома. Если исходить из китайского варианта из трёх томов, то соответственно будет почти треть. Если исходить из тибетского варианта с четырьмя томами, то будет четверть. Нормальное сравнение. Правда уточнения надо было внести сразу.




> Вы мне пишеnе "в которой рассматривалась фактически только гхандавьюха-сутра" (и намекаете что не прочь сравнить правильно). - о какой книге речь? Я ни про что такое не говорил. Да и какой смысл был бы приводить оглавленеи Гандавьюхи? Если сравнивать предполагается Аватамски. И перед этим речь шла об оглавлениях Аватамски.


Тут тоже взаимное недопонимание. Я не просил сравнить гандавьюху по содержанию, а просил предоставить содержание Аватамсаки. И писал это не один раз. Так что не надо додумывать то о чем не писал.




> Я вам пишу что надо определить объём Гандавьюхи в _вашей_ книге (найти в огл Гандавьюху). Вы мне пишете - так мол приводите оглавление _этой_ книги. То есть _вашей_.  Получается я должен приводить оглавление вашей книги.


Не выдумывайте снова. Я просил указать содержание книги, которая есть у вас, поскольку английского перевода у меня нет, а есть только тибетский вариант.




> Не совпадает оглавление. Думаете совпадёт 39 и 46?


Часть глав до 39 вполне может совпасть.




> Оглавленеи Аватамсаки Т.Клири я приведу следующим постом.


Спасибо. Буду сверять. как уже говорил - самому интересно.

----------

Дондог (15.07.2011)

----------


## До

> Я не просил сравнить гандавьюху по содержанию, а просил предоставить содержание Аватамсаки. И писал это не один раз. Так что не надо додумывать то о чем не писал.


Вами ни разу не было сказано "дайте содержанеи книги Клири". Было "эту книги", "оглавление книги , в которой рассматривалась фактически только гхандавьюха-сутра" (это о чём вообще?), "этой книги", "оглавление". Я бы и рад не додумывать, но некоторые так пишут, что не угадывать невозможно.




> Не выдумывайте снова.


Я не "выдумываю снова", я объясняю как читался диалог.

----------

